# Apple Barrel Paints



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Fellow Modelers:

I think this subject was covered before but the information got lost when the forum changed. Has anyone worked with the Apple Barrel or other craft type paints? I found a bunch of them in my "Stash". I was thinking of using them while I built my skill level up. I would appreciate suggestions on using them with a normal brush and maybe airbrushing.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

GREAT stuff. I do all of my figure painting with Apple Barrel paints. It can be airbrushed but you have to get the consistancy right . Usually 50/50 (Paint & Water or rubbing alcohol) I add a bit of Future to the mix when airbrishing. 


Geminibuildups
Gemini Model Build-Up Studios
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I used them almost exclusively. :thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Me, too. They brush great (I don't have an airbrush), are inexpensive, clean up with soap and water. Be sure to spray primer on the model first, though, as they don't stick well to the bare plastic. (I like Krylon primers myself.) Also, be sure to clearcoat when finished, as they have a "soft" surface as opposed to enamels, which are hard. It's easy to accidentally scrape the paint if you don't clearcoat. 
Larry


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I love those craft paints, its all I've used for the last 15 years or so..


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't usually use Apple Barrel, (most of the brands I have are Folk Art and Anita's) but I do use the craft store acrylic paints on all my models. I don't airbrush, and have had no problem with just brushing them on. Most are self-leveling and some may require a few coats depending on the color, but I am more than satisfied with using them (not to mention they are much cheaper). All the models in My Photos were painted with the craft store paint.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have used those along with Folk Art, Plaid, etc. They are "ok" but take some work sometimes. I don't see a great reason to buy them over model paints outside of price. They take more coats to cover and don't thin down past a certain level very well without breaking down in color and consistency. For example, no mater how much you thin Vallejo paints, the color is the same, albeit more transparent or translucent. With these craft paints, if you thin them down too much they start to turn colors so dark blue will dry like white or light blue. I have used these to great effect on larger figures 1/12 and up but would not use them for small figures or models in general. For one, they don't stick to bare plastic, resin, etc. So you need to prime or base coat with another paint in the first place.


----------

